# Complete Raft Package $1 auction No Reserve



## FrontierPlay

Labor Day Sale​ 
*Complete 14' or 16' Vanguard self bailing raft package with frame, cooler, dry box, oars, straps, pump, repair kit, rescue rope and etc.*

*MSRP on the 14' raft package is $5,515*​ 
*We're selling this raft package on e-Bay starting for $1.00 with No Reserve!*
*e-Bay Auction*​ 
If you have been looking for a raft setup this package is complete and ready for the river. You won't find a better raft package or price anywhere. ​ 
Tired of your friends using your gear let them know about our e-Bay auction. ​ 
Maybe you're a kayaker and want someone to haul your gear....this is the perfect raft. You'll just have to find someone to oar the raft for you.​


----------



## FrontierPlay

The raft package sold.

We have a lot of high end items we auction off with a low starting price of $1 with no reserve.

Sign up for our e-mail newsletter for our auction updates.


----------

